# boat for bahamas, but limited by bridge clearance and draft



## Mor22 (Jun 18, 2012)

We would like to get a larger boat to continue to coastal cruise Florida and spend 2 months in the Bahamas in Feb/March each year, BUT we are limited by the need for a mast that will be suitable for 39ft bridge clearance and the desire for a shallower draft for the cruising areas. Becomes a little tricky too to fit the appropriate gear and have suitable tankage for the liveaboard times for 2 people. The budget for purchase would be flexible, but around 45K including upgrades such as new sails, through hulls or the inevitable stuff that needs to be fixed after purchase....

We researched a bit and came up with:

Island Packet 27
Beneteau 28.5
Bayfield 29
Watkins 27 
Tartan 27
Cape Dory 27 (possibly-as found different bridge clearances)
Bristol 29 CB
CS27
Catalina 27

Any thoughts on these choices for what we want to do and have we missed other boats that might work for us.

Thanks


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm curious about the bridge restriction. If it's a fixed bridge and you're buying a new boat anyway, can't you just find a temporary spot on the other side of the bridge until you're ready to leave? Presumably, if you're taking off to cruise, you need only get to the other side of it once? Seems like an odd thing to base your hull size on. As for draft, as long as you have a dinghy, it sort of doesn't matter.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with Donna, I'd shave $1000 off the budget and get a slip on the other side of the bridge. That opens you up to a MUCH more comfortable set of boats.


----------



## Mor22 (Jun 18, 2012)

We are sprightly snowbirds and currently put our smaller boat (22)at the local municipal marina which is very convenient and has very reasonable rates and great facilities (except the bridge!). We have very good friends there with smaller boats whom we sail with and socialize with. Because the Bahamas portion of our winter will be only two months we didn't want to give up the marina we have for the occasional jaunt to the Bahamas. We even thought of keeping the boat we have and chartering in the Bahamas but eight weeks each year would be very expensive and still doesn't allow us a bit bigger boat for local weeklong cruise trips to the Florida keys for example. We really like our friends and they won't be interested in changing to a much more expensive marina which is also lot further away.

We almost called our current boat "Nothing's Simple". I am beginning to wonder how more apt that might have been!


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

I think my Watkins 27's VHF antenna would scrape the bridge at 39 feet!  Masthead is 38 feet. Mebbe at low tide?? bt then ya have 3'-8" of keel ta mind  Walt Scott designed her for the ICW.

I'm biased; but fer me, it'd be the Watkins. The "Commodore" and I spend nearly four days a week aboard, whenever possible; but nearly every weekend. With any luck, the Keys are in my proposed future, too


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Are there any ketch rigs that you could consider and end up with a slightly larger boat with a shorter mast? Like a Cape Dory 30 Ketch is listed as having as mast height of 38 1/2.

http://www.capedory.org/specs/cd30.htm

Talk about just barely making it under


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Bridge clearance for the Tartan 27' is given at 38'. 
Good old boat for going to the Bahamas in with shoal draft of 3'6".


----------



## Mor22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Aha. Never thought of a ketch rig- good idea! We also took another look at info on our bridge. Apparently it is 43 feet not 39 so that opens up a few more options. We added the Pacific Seacraft Orion 27 to our list as well as it has drop dead gorgeous livable interior for its size, although at the high end of our $.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad you looked again!


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

Our Cape Dory 27's mast is down in the yard at the moment, I'll take a measurement and let you know how long it is. I am pretty sure it's under 39 ft, though.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, now we are talking. 43 feet is much easier to work with. How about this idea? A Freedom Cat Ketch! 41' Clearance. And in your budget.

1981 Freedom Cat Ketch Power Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

And here is a Cape Dory in NC.

1977 Cape Dory Ketch Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Freedom 28 cat ketch fills the bill. There was one for sale in Florida, not sure if it is still available


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Have a look at the Westerly Ketches like the Renown. In fact there was one for sale recently in Florida at an amazing price.

I think they come in at 43 feet.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

CrazyRu said:


> Freedom 28 cat ketch fills the bill. There was one for sale in Florida, not sure if it is still available


According to yachtworld there are 2 33' Freedom Cat Ketch boats in Florida right now for sale. 1 claims to have a new Yanmar at 39K. Who knows on boats until you see them in person though.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Mor22 said:


> We also took another look at info on our bridge. Apparently it is 43 feet...


And at what stage of the tide is that? You might get even a couple of more feet, if you're willing to time your passages under it to low tide.


----------



## TJC45 (Jul 10, 2013)

The IP 27 will fit under that bridge. I know a couple who spends every day of the sailing season in the Northeast on their IP 27. They love the boat. Big inside! The boat is well built,and shoal draft. And, can handle some rough weather. A perfect Bahama Momma!


----------



## sesmith (Jan 24, 2013)

The Seaward 25 and newer Seaward 26 are made over in Stuart, Fl. for exactly the type of cruising you want to do down there and should be short enough for the bridge. Not as large as some of the boats already mentioned, but very roomy for their size.


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

Why let the bridge determine your choice???

85 foot mast under a 65 foot bridge:


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Mor22 said:


> Aha. --- We also took another look at info on our bridge. Apparently it is 43 feet not 39 ---


Where is this bridge located?


----------



## Fletcherguitar (Apr 14, 2015)

Ideal Bahamas and east coast boat ,,,,, Dockrell 27. On everyones list for small boats to take you around the world, and, shallow draft , 3 ft, shorter mast, full keep, strong hull, huge interior, very very well built, aft hung rudder. And under ten grand in the U.S.


----------



## sazaisan (Apr 22, 2014)

I also am having a similar problem. The only way into the marina I will slip my boat at is limited by a 42/43 ft bridge clearance. When trying to determine mast height it is important to measure mast height from the design water line (DWL) and not just the mast itself. I would recommend you consider a Beneteau 281 Oceanis (has wheel steering) or a Catalina 28 ft MKIl.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

At least you are thinking about it. We didn't. And, ended up with a 62 foot air draft.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

If you are only going out under the bridge once a year, why not take the mast down and eliminate this requirement? If you can find a mast hoist on both sides of the bridge it is a simple job to lower it and then re-step it.


----------



## Mor22 (Jun 18, 2012)

For some reason when I originally posted this my computer didn't advise me when replies came in so I missed a lot of responses. But ironically the marina I was supposed to be at seasonally became very full with liveaboards so we had to re-locate anyway. A Pearson 31-2 I wing keel in nice shape came up for sale locallyand we grabbed her, thoroughly enjoying coastal cruising in Florida for the past winter. Her 47 foot mast is just fine for the area, including the ICW and her 3ft 11 draft works well everywhere here.

Thanks all.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Sounds good. The Pearson 31-2 is a nice boat. One issue to check is the stanchions as Pearson used gaskets rather than caulking and leaking was a big issue with many boats.


----------



## justflie (Apr 10, 2012)

RonRelyea said:


> Why let the bridge determine your choice???
> 
> 85 foot mast under a 65 foot bridge:
> 
> How to Get An 85 Ft Mast Under A 65 Ft Bridge - YouTube


I've seen this one a couple times but oh, that pucker factor! And kids wonder how geometry and trig could possibly be useful later in life.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 7, 2009)

Com-Pac 27 fits your list as well.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

33 foot Offshore Cat Ketch would work and is pretty much what they were made for. I think any cat ketch would as well Freedom, Herreshoff etc.


----------



## Mor22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes JimsCAL we were alerted to the stanchion issue early on, but appreciate you mentioning it. We are re-bedding all the deck hardware as the boat is 27 years old. Also took out the beefy chainplates for microscopic examination and polishing. All the old boat stuff has been addressed such as fuel and head tanks, all new rigging, bagged out sails, threadbare bimini, defunct wiring, electronics, thru hulls, cutlass bearing, dripless. Now we are dismantling the Edson pedestal for some seizing issues with the shift and throttle (Edson techs very helpful)and replacing all the toerails with Plasteak. Boosted the charger to 30amps, added solar and davits. We did a total re-fit on our Morgan 22 a few years ago but there is a heck of a lot more to spend money on a boat the size of the Pearson! She is a sweet sailor though and has a lot of room for her size and we are loving her but anyone who thinks they are getting an old boat and not spending a lot of money is in for a surprise. Our boat surveyed well and we have still got $20,000 into her by the time we are finished. OK sure, some things are wants, not needs but would be needs within a couple of years. Mind you I look at the price they want for a new 30 foot boat and I can justify all my expense!

Cheers


----------

